# nVidia and 2D hardware acceleration [solved]

## at

I have installed media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20060516-r1  and x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625 according to the wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Getting_2D_to_work_on_machines_with_4Gb_or_more_memory (great instructions, thank you!)

As I understand, 2D hardware acceleration is not working however:

```
# cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x7ff00000 (2047MB), size=   1MB: uncachable, count=1
```

According to the instructions I tried to change MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) setting from "continuos" to "discrete".

But my motherboard does not expose this setting. Do you know how the 2D acceleration could be make to work?

I have Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard and Quadro FX 560 nVidia videocard and 2.6.17-hardened-r1 kernel.

Thank you!Last edited by at on Wed Oct 11, 2006 12:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kfiaciarka

why do you use hardened sources?

----------

## at

Because I also use this computer as a server exposed to the outside.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Don't use this beta drivers  :Smile: 

----------

## at

Guys, anybody has any constructive suggestions?

----------

## ksp7498

 *at wrote:*   

> Guys, anybody has any constructive suggestions?

 

how was his suggestion not constructive?  It most certainly be an issue with the beta driver.  You could at least try out the stable driver (or non-beta unstable) and see if anything changes.

edit:  Also, are you sure that there is no memory-mapping options in the bios?  According to that guide it is crucial to have the memory mapping set correctly.  Maybe the bios setting is just under a different name or something?

----------

## at

Non-beta drivers (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1) don't even compile on linux-2.6.16-hardened-r11 kernel. See bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144814.

Yes, that's exactly what I suspect  - that Asus calls MTRR somehow different. I looked through all the BIOS setting but I could not find anything that would be obvious for me as an MTRR equivalent.  Any ideas or experience how Asus can call MTRR?

Thank you!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Does anyone know if PCI-E video cards even use MTRR?  On my Asus A7V8X motherboard, to get mtrr support I have to enable various AGP options.  (performance control, fast writes, UCSW or maybe it is UCWS?)  I downloaded the manual for your motherboard and I didn't see any equivalent options listed.

----------

## at

Thank you - that's a good point that MTRR may not be used for PCI-E.

I think the next step for me is to try to contact Asus on Monday and try to get their take on it.

I will post their reply.

----------

## ksp7498

do you know for certain that 2d acceleration isn't working right now?  If pci-e doesn't need MTRR like agp does, then maybe the accleration is working fine now as-is?

----------

## at

I am not quite certain. Do you know how I could check?

Thank you

----------

## ksp7498

you can do 

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct
```

to see if DRI is enabled.  I'd think that DRI would imply 2d acceleration was functional as well.

----------

## at

You were right: for this card at least, 2D hardware acceleration works without any special MTRR settings in the BIOS.

What is important, however, is having

```
# CONFIG_PAX_MPROTECT is not set
```

when compiling the kernel.

Otherwise, there will be no hardware acceleration for sure.

See thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503164-highlight-.html

----------

